# Boost Logic Nissan GT-R Sets Standing Mile Record at 203.6 mph



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

While AMS set the standing mile record for four-cylinders with its Evolution VIII at the Texas Mile, as well as a drag racing record earlier this year, the team at Boost Logic has been busy at work preparing their Nissan GT-R to set a standing mile record. Recently the team brought out its tuned GT-R to the twice-annual Texas Mile event to see just how fast it would go.

The Boost Logic GT-R entry tops the dyno at 823-whp @ 25 psi with Boost Logic's twin turbo kit, intercooler with 3-inch piping upgrade, 4-inch midpipe and exhaust system, Jet Fighter exhaust tips and stage 1 fuel system. Safely relieving all the excess pressure are TiAL blow off valves. Tuning is taken care of courtesy Haltech's engine management system while a Cobb Tune does the most important function – relieving the GT-R of its speed and rev limiters.

This combination was good enough to set the standing mile record for a GT-R at the Texas Mile held at the end of last month. Boost Logic's GT-R was nailed going 203.6-mph at the mile marker and they feel that it's just the starting point. Will we expect a little rivalry brewing with AMS and Boost Logic? We wouldn't be surprised if AMS rolls out their GT-R for the next event to battle it out with Boost Logic. Should make things interesting!

The next dates for the Texas Mile are set for October 22-24.

See the video of Boost Logic's wicked-fast GT-R at the link below.

More: *Boost Logic Nissan GT-R Sets Standing Mile Record at 203.6 mph* on AutoGuide.com


----------

